# What is your preferred shoe for platform pedal use?



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a great set of Adidas trail runners that are very grippy. However, I am looking for a shoe that is grippy and has a rigid sole. What say you?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Five Tens - grippy and stiff. I like mine, but find them a little hot and the tongue is kind of wierd (thickly padded and only open on one side)

Five Ten Impact 2 Low MTB Shoes 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## gav329 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've got same shoes as smilinsteve, they are phenonimal at gripping flats!!


Gav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iRide4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

I myself just switched from a pair of new balance trail runners. I was planning on going with five tens but that was just not in my budget. So I went with a pair of DC's for the time being. So far I'm very impressed with them. Very grippy and stiff sole. The only thing I am still getting use to right now is the stiffer sole. I have grown accustomed to feeling the pedals under my feet from all the flex in the shoe. Now I just know my foot is on the pedal and find myself double checking my foot placement.


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

510 impact 2 mids ( bad ankles ). These shoes are great. Deff. warm but it's a small sacrifice for the grip and the protection they offer. I have notice there is no tearing of the sole like my skate shoes


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I ride in some Nevados Mid-Height hiking boots...
Never had any problems slipping off.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I'm running fiveten free riders. Worth the $$ IMO.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I am trying the 5.10 Freeriders as well (1st platform specific shoe) Great casual/serious versatility.
I like the lightness and decent breathability so far. However, I do wish for a slightly stiffer insole.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Teva Pinners with answer rove pedals has been working pretty well for me.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks to you all for the feedback.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

GhostRing said:


> I am trying the 5.10 Freeriders as well (1st platform specific shoe) Great casual/serious versatility.
> I like the lightness and decent breathability so far. However, I do wish for a slightly stiffer insole.


Try the 5-10 impacts next time. I got the sam hill impacts. Very very stiff sole:thumbsup:


----------



## _R_ (Aug 20, 2012)

I recently bought a pair of Teva Cranks. They look great, feel great, have the perfect amount of padding, aren't super heavy, and are very grippy. Love them so far


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I switched from 5-10 impact low's to freeriders. The impacts are great, but they are wide and I feel they need either a small foot or a big pedal.


----------



## Ryno622 (Jun 30, 2012)

I recently replaced my worn out skate shoes with a pair of Teva Links. I've been very happy with them. Great grip on my Deity Decoy pedals.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

Just breaking in a pair of 5-10 Barons, so far, so good....

My DC's are good too...

May try Freeriders or Links next...

mudhen


----------



## Hallett6103 (May 9, 2010)

I like my Keens


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Another vote for 5.10 Freeriders. I used to wear a pair of DC skate shoes that I thought were fine. Then I got a good deal on the Freeriders and was shocked at how much better the shoe/pedal interface was. I have a lot more confidence using the Freeriders.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Was a long time DC guy.... A few months ago I picked up a pair of Osiris NY83s (cup sole, this is important.) The cup sole is quit firm... firmer than any DCs I've owned, which I really like. Avoid skate shoes with vulcanized soles... they're squishy so skaters can feel the deck. 

The shoe itself is holding up incredibly well. Even the graphics on the shoe have lasted way longer than I expected them too. I'm constantly pinching my cranks and generally wear the inside leather out in a month or two before resorting to shoe glue or tape. These are still no worse for wear. 

The sole pattern grips very nicely on all my pedals... I don't ride in wet conditions very often if at all, so I have not tested that aspect of them. 

I love the high top padding around the ankle. I thought my feet would sweat a lot more.. but these are actually one of the more breathable shoes I've owned.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying the Teva Links since its a little narrow and lighter than the freerider.


----------



## Hurkinite (Jul 20, 2012)

Five Tens without a doubt. I have had both the freeriders and the impacts. Both give great grip but the impacts have a much stiffer sole. I ride in the desert heat and the impacts haven't given me trouble with being too hot. My next shoes will probably be another pair of impacts.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Another vote for the 5.10 impacts. Great shoe and not heavy at all.


----------



## tcristy (May 2, 2010)

I started with the 5.10 Freeriders, but to me the sole was too thin. I can feel the pins from the pedals through the sole. Next I got a pair of the Impacts. Very solid, great sole, but very large and heavy due to all the extra padding. What I am using now and really like are Fox Ando Lites. They are similar size/weight to the Freeriders but the forefoot has denser rubber so I cant feel the pins. Less grippy than the 5.10s, but I havent had any real problems with feet slipping off doing XC. Others who ride more aggressively may experience a difference and be better off with the 5.10s.

I weighed my pairs of size 7.5 shoes: 
Impact: 1020 g
Freerider: 768 g
Ando Lite: 684 g

Tim


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

Ordered a pair of teva links in black/purple for $69.99. Hope they're worth it. Currently using old pair of DC from my bmxing days. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, let's be straight, none of the platform shoes that are non SPD are "stiff".

There are flats shoes that have some stiffness, that are stiffer than a running shoe, but stiff and Five Ten should not be used in the same sentence.

Also, a shoe that is stiff enough for the park or stiff enough for a short downhill run may not be stiff enough for an all day XC ride.

If you are coming from clipless, then even the Impacts will be softer than the softest SPD compatible shoe.

A wide platform will help support a soft flexing shoe, BUT without decent midsole support, the shoe will collapse at the arch when putting down the power.

I have made some platform shoes using a softer SPD shoe as the base, then adding a crepe midsole rubber and a vibram outsole. I have three versions of these frankenshoes, one is based on the Specialized Tahoe (stiff), one is based on the Shimano AM 45 (too stiff), and one is based on a pair of AM 41 that I wore out (still too soft).

Something to consider in buying platform shoes is that they will, absolutely, without a doubt, get flexier with use. So, if they are just right out of the box, then they will be too stiff once they're broken in.

Stiffness in descending order:

Five Ten Impact
Shimano AM 41
Five Ten Baron
Teva
Five Ten Freerider
Skate shoes
Running shoe

The following are some shoes worth looking at if you are coming from clipless and don't want to give up all of your power (note that you will probably want to glue a piece of tire in place of the cleat cover to make it less slippery. An old tire and some barge cement is a semi permanent fix, make it lower than the surrounding tread): 

-Pearl Izumi X Alp Elite, stiffish, nice and springy. I have a set of these now, still contemplating whether they are stiff enough. They are a very nice looking and fitting shoe, quality. The Drift and Seeker are softer than the Elite. The PRO is not available.
-Mavic Alpine, stiffer than the X Alp Elite, nice shoe, has laces and a velcro strap. This is the shoe I am looking at now, could be a winner. Alpine XL is not durable, so skip it.
-Lakewood Dolomite, looks good, questionable quality.

Note that Five Ten does make some SPD compatible flat shoes, but some of the soles are not as sticky as the freeride shoes and the midsoles have questionable durability. I had a pair of Maltese Falcon, which are reinforced in the midsole with a fiberglass plate. The plates snapped with a load pop, leaving the shoe floppy like a noodle.

More shoes are coming out, Five Ten has suggested they will build a beefier Freerider without the added bulk of the Impact, but nothing has surfaced yet.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

5.10 Cyclone - good grip for flats, even though they are intended for clipless. Can walk around in them OK, but they are heavy, have lots of padding and are pretty hot.

I got them thinking I may want to slap on my clipless pedals (currently collecting dust somewhere since I switched to Straitlines).


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I really haven't noticed much difference in stiffness between my Shimano SPDs and my Impacts. I definitely prefer my impacts over any of my light hiker type shoes. I suppose I would just say that my Impacts are stiff enough that I don't think about them, just like my SPD's, whereas my hikers leave me wishing I was wearing my Impacts. 

An old tire and barge cement? Thanks for the tip!
Does barge cement work better than shoe goo?


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Sombrio Shazam- excellant. A lttle hot but no gripes beyond that. Soles are grippy & show absolutely no wear from the pins of my StraitLines. Also used Vans Gravel which are good but not as good as the Sombrio's.


----------



## HomeGrown97 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been using Vans for the past 2 years, but after reading about the Five Ten Impact 2 I'm intrigued, HuckNRoll has them for $75 & Free Shipping, never ordered from them before though. Five Ten Impact 2 Low Shoes | Hucknroll.com


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the Five ten impact carver.
I like the velcro strap being I have a hard time tying shoelaces.
I wear the shoes for all mountain rides and 25-30 mile cross country days.
I dont really notice the shoe being hot as I live in the desert and everything
is freaking hot.

good luck


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Lotek mids


----------



## Dorothier (Aug 23, 2012)

Go to 5.10's website for all the clipless option shoes available. I've got a pair of 5.10's and love em


----------



## salk10022 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thinking of trying the AM41. Shimano are a bit narrow for me though.

5 10 and Teva run small (at least they do in my size - 12) and don't make 12.5 shoes...

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been riding with DC spartan high tops.


----------



## itsthegrizzly (Sep 13, 2012)

New balance minimus 1010 or vans


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

HomeGrown97 said:


> I have been using Vans for the past 2 years, but after reading about the Five Ten Impact 2 I'm intrigued, HuckNRoll has them for $75 & Free Shipping, never ordered from them before though. Five Ten Impact 2 Low Shoes | Hucknroll.com


That's a great deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I recently ordered the five ten impact mid's from huck and roll a few days back. With a few hours I had a tracking no. and they should be here this week.


I have been riding Etnie's for awhile but lately I find myself wishing the sole was stiffer and the ankle was higher.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

salk10022 said:


> Thinking of trying the AM41. Shimano are a bit narrow for me though.
> 
> 5 10 and Teva run small (at least they do in my size - 12) and don't make 12.5 shoes...
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions?


I have a pair of AM40's that were the model before the AM41's.....almost the same shoe but the vibram sole is the same. The grip is awesome with my Forte Convert pedals and the shoes are built really good. My wife has a pair of the AM41's.

The only bummer with the new AM41's is they don't come with the extra stiff insert that you put in the shoe. The AM40's did and it's a nice feature.

I have a short fat foot and bought one size up (43 instead of 42) and they fit great. These shoes aren't made narrow like their spd's.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

itsthegrizzly said:


> New balance minimus 1010 or vans


Expensive shoes for platforms using the NB. :thumbsup:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how the Sam Hill 2s compare to the impacts? they look like a very similar design, but want to make sure they perform as well.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Am I the only one riding in high top Jordan's?

They seem to work fine and the leather is easily cleaned.

Will switch to clipless eventually but these will do


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Same shoe, more money.

Wait for the 2013, they slimmed them up and they're lighter, otherwise the same.


----------



## WheelinOK (Sep 27, 2012)

itsthegrizzly said:


> New balance minimus 1010 or vans


Glad I'm not the only one in Minimuses, I like them as they are my hiking shoe of choice, and when I bike I tend to go walk around also.


----------

